# My hybrid boat build at the request of Killer Elite -----UPDATED



## USMC0844 (May 9, 2011)

Sorry James I had to throw you under the bus on that one. I wasn't going to post pictures of this up until I got it finished and all the pictures together but a certain someone told me I needed to do it so here goes. I have done a couple of steps before they should have been done but all is looking good so far. ENJOY


----------



## Hairy Dawg (May 10, 2011)

Sweet. One of these days, I'm gonna build a few of those things for me and my two boys.

Looking Good. Rich will be proud.


----------



## king killer delete (May 10, 2011)

*Under the bus*

You did not throw me under the bus. When I saw the pics I thought you should share with everybody. This proves you can do something beside directing ARTY. LoL


----------



## LANCE MILLER (May 10, 2011)

nice work man, you think you could get into that thing killer?


----------



## king killer delete (May 10, 2011)

*Maybe*

40 years ago.


----------



## birdboy (May 11, 2011)

Looks awesome. Please post updates as it progresses.


----------



## USMC0844 (May 11, 2011)

So I used oak plywood for the bow deck. It started cracking and I am probably going to replace it. Anyone know what type of quarter inch plywood I could use that is flexible yet strong?


----------



## Hairy Dawg (May 11, 2011)

Once luan is covered with a coat of fiberglass, it would have plenty of strength. The bow deck would be the one place where a lighter weight wood would be perfectly fine, even if the rest is built with a heavier grade plywood. The primary purpose of the bow deck is to hold the sides in place, shed water, and to hide your feet. In other words, not a lot of structural stress in that area, unless you plan on walking on it.

Whenever I get around to building mine, I plan to use all luan for weight purposes.


----------



## GTN (May 12, 2011)

Hairy Dawg said:


> Once luan is covered with a coat of fiberglass, it would have plenty of strength. The bow deck would be the one place where a lighter weight wood would be perfectly fine, even if the rest is built with a heavier grade plywood. The primary purpose of the bow deck is to hold the sides in place, shed water, and to hide your feet. In other words, not a lot of structural stress in that area, unless you plan on walking on it.
> 
> Whenever I get around to building mine, I plan to use all luan for weight purposes.




I have been a part of building 4 of these. Just my opinion I wouldn't use Luan for the bottom. 

Dawg is right though we used Luan on the bow of all 4 of ours and it cracked on most all of them but once you get it glassed she is there. We built 3 pointed nose like yours all at one time then I built a square nose later, there is a little more foot room in the square nose. 

I have a transom mounted on one of mine and I can carry, blind bag, gun, bag of deks, 2 trolling batteries, kayak paddle, throw cushion, life vest and material to cover the boat. That is a bunch of junk in a 8' boat lol but it will suprise you how much room really is in them. The 2 trollin batteries are for 2 seperate motors mounted on the transom and pull 1 or 2 more boats fairly well. 2 30lb thrust trollers. I'm gettin me a small short shaft gas motor though just to get rid of the batteries.

Here are a couple pics. We wound up using a burlap backer under the mesh and just added brush or whatever we were huntin around, we just cut a slit big enough for our head and arms to fit through. If the conditions called for it just flip the blind material over and leave the burlap up. Just depended on where we were huntin. Good luck with your build.


----------



## jerry russell (May 12, 2011)

GTN,

What is the finished weight of your boats?


----------



## GTN (May 12, 2011)

jerry russell said:


> GTN,
> 
> What is the finished weight of your boats?



I really have no idea what they weigh. I can load them in the back of the truck by myself, they are just a little akward to handle by yourself. Both of mine have double coats of resin on the outside and I put a coat of the do it yourself truck bedliner on the bottom halfs of both which adds a little weight.


----------



## GTN (May 12, 2011)

Something I will suggest that has been real helpful on our boats is we put a drain plug in them. If you get in and out of em you will get water in them and the drain plug makes it so much easier. I done this both ways before glassing the outside and after and I like doing it after better.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (May 12, 2011)

Luan on the bottom has been successively used on many hybrids for some 200+ lb. guys. It also helps with the fact that I only weigh 130 lbs., so I have no problems with going light weight on the build. A piece of luan with fiberglass on both sides, is incredibly strong.

According to Rich, an 8' hybrid built with luan should weigh in the 65# range, give or take a few pounds, depending on how thick the resin is applied. Weight will go up from there with heavier grade plywood. How much, I'm not sure, but pretty much the difference between the weight of luan and whatever else is used. Fiberglass weight should remain the same.


----------



## Rich M (May 12, 2011)

Hey guys - looking good.  I am proud.  Amazing what you guys can do with some half-baked plans.  Kudos!  

I'm gonna steal the photo's with the birds if no-one minds.  The web site needs more.

The Luan is the lightest but I recently found some with voids between theouter laminates - really STINKS to have gaps in your wood.  I fund out when I was doing something under the boat on a sunny day - 2 big ole sunny spots looking at me!  I put a second layer of glass over the spots and crossed my fingers.

I'm 250# and use the boats like other guys use trampolines.  Biggest guy so far is 6-3 and 340#, in an 8 ft SN, square nose.

I'm not liking the luan these days.  I don't have any issues with cracking (the oak is too stiff - fir is good), just that it is coming apart easily and the top laminate layer is thin.  The glue and resin has to adhear to something and too thin is not good.

Think exterior grade 1/4 inch plywood for the bottom & sides.  Transom and frame can be made of 1/4 inch Luan, as can the top deck.

Some guys say 1/4 inch birch is good to use - you need to use EPOXY and totally ENCAPSULATE the wood with epoxy resin to keep it from rotting.  The birch has no voids and good glue, just a soft wood....

You are still looking 60-65 pounds with FG inside & out - roughly $250-$300 for the build.

Last note - the Parker duck boat paint seems to be the way to go for a base coat.  I used that on the boat with pods and it is very tough.  Consider that on the outside.

Let me know if anyone has ?s.   Again - great work gentlemen!

BTW - 130# won't even make the boat break the water's surface.  A 3 hp should plane you in an 8 ft rig.


----------



## king killer delete (May 13, 2011)

*What is it about Marines and Boats?*

If you watch NCIS , He is building a boat to. Yea I am throwing the boy under the bus now. He didnt want to post and I told him to. And Lance Miller was Right I dont think I would Fit.


----------



## USMC0844 (May 13, 2011)

killer elite said:


> If you watch NCIS , He is building a boat to. Yea I am throwing the boy under the bus now. He didnt want to post and I told him to. And Lance Miller was Right I dont think I would Fit.



I like to think of it as a form of relaxation while still being at home for the wife and kids when I am not working. Not so relaxing when you almost cut your pinky off at the joint. And I probably work longer hours than the guy on NCIS. My parents are in town this weekend so maybe I can get my dad to help me get most of it done this weekend. I'll keep posting some pictures as I move along. As far as plywood goes, I have already taken the oak sheet off the bow (hence attempted pinky amputation) and I am going to stop by lowe's and grab a sheet of birch before I leave work. Nothing other than some camo and dead ducks will be on the top anyway so I am not too worried about it breaking. Thanks for the advice/ tips


----------



## Hairy Dawg (May 15, 2011)

Wow Rich, I wasn't aware of the void issue with the luan, although it does make perfect sense. Voids can happen in most plywoods that aren't marine grads. Even with my weight, I would be skeptical using luan with voids. 

I think I may have figured out a way to ensure that I get some good luan, though. You said that you noticed the voids while working under your boat on a sunny day, which gave me the idea of inspecting the boards before leaving the store. I wouldn't hesitate to put my marine battery and Q-Beam into a shopping cart to carry into Lowes or Home Depot, and "X-Ray" the boards before buying. I would think that some would be solid, while others could very well, be short on some center mass. 

I feel like the luan is plenty strong enough, if it is void free, and I still plan to use it. I'll have to take extra precautions to ensure I get what I pay for.


----------



## GTN (May 15, 2011)

Hairy Dawg said:


> Luan on the bottom has been successively used on many hybrids for some 200+ lb. guys. It also helps with the fact that I only weigh 130 lbs., so I have no problems with going light weight on the build. A piece of luan with fiberglass on both sides, is incredibly strong.
> 
> According to Rich, an 8' hybrid built with luan should weigh in the 65# range, give or take a few pounds, depending on how thick the resin is applied. Weight will go up from there with heavier grade plywood. How much, I'm not sure, but pretty much the difference between the weight of luan and whatever else is used. Fiberglass weight should remain the same.



Yeah Luan has been used on many builds for the bottom, I just wouldn't use it on mine. The weight issue just isn't that big of a deal for me to use it.


----------



## USMC0844 (May 15, 2011)

Just finished all the fiberglass. My dad was able to help me make some pretty good progress over the weekend and I got so caught up in the project that I forgot to take pictures. Here's what it looks like now. I am going to be painting this so do I need to rough up the resin on the whole boat or just prime and paint?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2011)

Could someone list all tools needed for a project like this??


----------



## USMC0844 (May 15, 2011)

www.hybridduckboat.com  He has free plans available for the regular hybrid and he sells plans for different models. This one is the hybrid NL


----------



## Killin Time (May 15, 2011)

how wet do you get when using the boat


----------



## USMC0844 (May 16, 2011)

Killin Time said:


> how wet do you get when using the boat



 I guess it depends on how well you build your boat


----------



## Quacksmaker (May 16, 2011)

This boat looks awesome. Think I may try and build one myself.


----------



## USMC0844 (May 17, 2011)

*just need to add foam*

and she is done. Here is the final picture of the build. @ Killer- I'm not going to need any palm fronds as you can see.
@ Rich- Feel free to post this picture on the site. You have my permission.

Thanks to all for the great feedback and advice. I will post pictures this winter of my spoils laid out on the bow.

ANDY


----------



## king killer delete (May 17, 2011)

*i am in Mississippi*

I will send you some palmetto frons this weekend. Good job I like it.


----------



## GTN (May 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Could someone list all tools needed for a project like this??



Just off the top of my head. Nothing special.

Circular saw, Jig saw (not a must),  and a drill are the biggest things.  The rest is just typical hand tools.


Very good looking boat Andy, you are gonna want some handles.


----------



## jerry russell (May 18, 2011)

USMC0844 said:


> and she is done. Here is the final picture of the build. @ Killer- I'm not going to need any palm fronds as you can see.
> @ Rich- Feel free to post this picture on the site. You have my permission.
> 
> Thanks to all for the great feedback and advice. I will post pictures this winter of my spoils laid out on the bow.
> ...



Man that thing looks great.

When you get a chance I would love to see a picture of that thing in the water-loaded.

Also, can you give a weight of the finished boat?

Thanks


----------



## Rich M (May 18, 2011)

Website is listed above.  LOTS of info on there.

Andy - GREAT job!    I like the transom - keeping it up for the motor and still making the flat deck.  That deck will come in handy.  I'll put your photo up this weekend. thanks.

Hairy D - some serious boat builders do just that with their wood.  I think I'll have to - have 2 builds to do this summer.

The Luan is very strong - you have 6-7 oz FG on each side, the sides, and decks, frame, and transom, plus the cockpit all tie together and form an amazingly strong item.  The engineering is amazing and was totally an accident - it just turns out that way.  My 6-3, size 14, 300#+++ friend hunts out of a Luan 8 ft SN version.

The 1/4 inch exterior is stiffer but slightly heavier.  It is seriously tough when glassed.

Some guys like to put runners on the bottom or an extra pair of side braces (double as rod & gun holders) to "stiffen" it up but you will notice that the bottom hardly flexes on the water.

Anyone who is interested really needs to look at the website - see the pictures, descriptions, videos, etc.  and then ask the questions.  

They aren't for everyone but you can not beat them in the Marsh Rat size boats - not for weight, stability, ease of building, and cost.  

No - they don't paddle like a kayak but you can not stand and shoot out of a kayak either (My 70 yr old dad stands and shoot out of his Hybrid).

55-65# for 8 ft, 75-85# for 10 ft.

Any Hybrid can be built for less than $300.  Go cheap and you may beat $250.

Uses circular saw, hand saw, sander, drill, paint brushes, zip ties, plywood, and maybe a router if you have one but not necessary.

Wet when using boat????  Only when going way too fast on a bumpy day - never had any spray or water issues with small motors and paddles.  Do get spray when doing 30-40 mph - video on the website.


----------



## Tim1980 (May 19, 2011)

I want to see you and Rebel in that thing together, lol.  Better work on a "don't rock the boat" command.  Good luck this winter!!


----------



## king killer delete (May 20, 2011)

*Thats why the teach Marines to swim*



Tim1980 said:


> I want to see you and Rebel in that thing together, lol.  Better work on a "don't rock the boat" command.  Good luck this winter!!


 Didnt you know that? LoL


----------



## USMC0844 (May 21, 2011)

Rebel is a good listener. I think he is going to do well in it. Jerry the boat weighs between 60-70 lbs. I went a little thick on the resin a couple of times so there is some extra weight involved. I will try to get it loaded down and take a few pictures of it for you.


----------



## king killer delete (May 21, 2011)

*Marine*

Army support in route. You should have your frons this week.:


----------



## USMC0844 (May 23, 2011)

I appreciate it killer..... my wife doesn't but she'll get over it.


----------



## king killer delete (May 24, 2011)

*Fire for effect!*

over!


----------

